# mat hougan./ ohio state duck calling champion



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

one of our newest members here at ogf is matt hougan . he just won the ohio state duck calling competition at the crane creek waterfowl festival and will compete in the duck calling contest in arkansas soon. good luck to matt,and oh yea he is already a champion goose caller.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats Matt!! Give em hell in Arkansas!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.callingducks.com/calling_clip_details.aspx?ID=377

found some stuff from 06'
lovin' the competition hail!!!!

won the state this year with a zink right?


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

congrats Matt!!!!! I would love to get a chance to hear you call.... Good luck in Arkansas!!!


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

From what I heard House blew pretty well too.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats awesome. Congrats.


----------

